# Sommer, Meer und Trails in Frankreich ?



## pfs2222 (18. Januar 2018)

Kennt jemand eine Location in Frankreich, wo diese Elemente zusammenkommen ? Zeit wäre die erste Septemberwoche. Wie immer ist in der Familie das fast Unmögliche gewünscht. Frau und Kinder wollen ans Meer und Baden, ich will Biken. Mehr im Detail - super wäre ein Campingplatz mit Pool (wichtig für die Kids), am Meer, mit Trails in erreichbarer Nähe (halbe Stunde mit dem Auto kein Problem, ideal wäre natürlich so nah dass man hinradeln kann). Keine Forstautobahnen. Waren letztes Jahr in Punta Ala, das war gut (aber die Unterkunft nicht am Meer), im Jahr davor auf Elba (Trails und Campingplatz super, der Strand total überfüllt). Jetzt soll es mal wo anders hingehen.

Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar !


----------



## roliK (18. Januar 2018)

An der Cote d'Azur gibts sicher mehr als genug Möglichkeiten. Ich würd mich mal an der Trailforks-Map orientieren und da die Gebiete mit hoher Traildichte aussuchen: https://www.trailforks.com/map/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (18. Januar 2018)

Korsika? Gibts hier irgendwo einen Thread.
Cote Azure: Frejus: Minigebirge Esterell (ist nicht unbedingt in Schnäppchen
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/esterel.544510/#post-8742335

Ligurien mit Camping am Meer - gibt es das?

Aber aus meiner Sicht ist Elba vom Gesamtpaket und Preis/Leistung schon nah am Optimum....


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2018)

Es ist halt extrem dicht und teuer bebaut bis mindestens rüber nach Frejus. Und dann kommt schon Marseille...
Zum Biken im.Hinterland sicher super, aber Küste? Ich war mal im Massif de Maure, Trailforks zeigt da einige Trails an. Sehr beliebte und nicht billige Feriengegend, Campingplatz mit Pool bei La Verrerie.
Korsika, ja...Ligurien und nördliche Toskana sind interessanter.


----------



## derwaaal (18. Januar 2018)

ich würde ja immer Kanaren vorschlagen (v.a. LaPalma, Teneriffa, Gran Canaria, Lanzarote - zum Mtb in der Reihenfolge), aber ist ja Spanien und nicht Fronggreisch.
Evtl. La Réunion, etc.? ist aber weiter weg.


----------



## KJS80 (22. Januar 2018)

Hi!
Ich war mit Frau und Kids schon auf einem Familien-Campingplatz in Valras-Plage im Languedoc-Roussillion. Ist halt ne Ecke zu fahren....
Hatte damals zwar kein Bike dabei, aber ich denke in dem Wildpark um Narbonne dürfte biken schon gut möglich sein. Trailforks zeigt da auch ein paar Eintragungen an 
Ist dort m.E. generell so, dass man in Richtung Landesinnere recht schnell in hügeliges Gebiet gelangt. Mit dem RR sicher auch spaßig...

Noch weiter südlich in Richtung Perpignan wird es dann auch interessant. Da setzt man sich dann schon mit den Ausläufern der Pyrenäen auseinander - ist dafür aber auch schon fast in Spanien  und von Valras-Plage nochmal ca. 1,5h mim Auto wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe...


----------



## Willy4 (23. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen
wir verbringen seit mehr als 10 Jahren unsere Ferien in Valras-Plage. Das ist echt ein Hammer Gebiet für Biketouren!
Wir fahren auch diesen Sommer wieder in diese Ecke. GPS Touren sind haufenweise auf https://www.utagawavtt.com/
zu finden.
Grüsse  Willy


----------



## komamati-san (26. Januar 2018)

Ich war mit dem WoMo in Gruissan, was ne schöne Strand-Atmosphäre hat und ein Bergerl im Hinterland mit teils sehr spaßigen Naturtrails. In Autoreichweite ist dann das wunderschöne Katharerland.
Wenns nicht Meer sein muß: Lac de Salagou


----------



## VanessaMTB (30. Januar 2018)

Lac de Salagou 

Auch sehr schön ist es Richtung Pyrenäen. Direkt vom Strand aus ist es aber schon recht weit. Da würde ich mit dem Auto ein Stück ran fahren. 
Wenn es nicht unbedingt Strand sein muss, gibt es da aber auch Orte im Trailgebiet mit schönen Bademöglichkeiten.


----------



## supernocke (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

an der cota azure sind im sommer viele wege wegen waldbranntgefahr gesperrt.

so ist meine erfahrung zumindest. ansonsten kann ich das nur empfehlen gibt auch nen bikepark bei st. maxim

gruß


----------



## martinos (22. Februar 2018)

Frejus / Esterel / Massiv des Maures wurde schon öfter genannt. Im Esterel kann man sich tatsächlich tagelang austoben (Naturschutzgebiete beachten, könnte teuer werden). Campingplätze direkt am Meer gibt es einige wenige südlich von Frejus.

Willi4: Valras-Plage kommt mir jetzt nicht so als MTB-Mekka in den Sinn. Was fährst du da? Eher Cross-Country, oder gibt's da auch was schönes trailiges?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

